# 2009 Nissan 370Z Stillen Supercharged



## bombinbb1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone interested in this vehicle. It has 18,500 Miles. One owner all instalation done by stillen. This vehicle is equipped with Stillen supercharger, stillen front bumper with external oil cooler, stillen stainless steel exhaust, eibach springs, am/fm with cd player, power windows, power door locks, tilt wheel, cruise control, air conditioning, and alloy wheels. The exterior is free from any paint work except for the front custom bumper. Call Billy 626-795-5578


----------



## Lavernesmith (Jun 12, 2013)

Some pictures of that ride would have been great..i guess the pics would have judged them..do post them..


----------

